# Anyone remembers Pres. Trumps IPO "disaster"



## Penelope (Feb 9, 2017)

When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.

Trump had complete control — both as the chairman and as the owner of a special class of stock that carried many more votes than those he sold to the public. He even gave the company his initials, DJT, as its stock ticker symbol.

Its debts mounted, the stock collapsed — and in the end, the creditors had had enough. The courts stepped in, the company had to go through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization, and The Donald ended up with a largely ceremonial role — sort of like the guy in the costume welcoming you to Caesar’s Palace. By April 2004, someone who had invested a notional $100 in the IPO was left with about $10.

And it wasn’t like you could blame wider troubles in the industry, the economy or the stock market. Over the same period, investors in competitor Harrah’s Entertainment more than doubled their money. Investors in luxury hotel, casino and resort companies like Starwood and MGM earned returns of more than 400%. Even the plain old stock market index more than doubled.

Donald Trump was a stock market disaster

_I do , it was a big thing, many make big money on an IPO, and then down , down they go, go , go.  Glad I new better to invest.  Seems everything he touches turns to , well lets just say he does not seem to have the Midas Touch. Looks can be deceiving._


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.
> 
> ...



He tried; he failed; he tried again and again and again. That's one determined bru, Penny.


Greg


----------



## Penelope (Feb 9, 2017)

He is really living off the taxpayers now, no denying he wanted to be fully dependent and now he is. He can fly for free, eat for free, and make his own laws and have congress and his people in the cabinet do whatever he says.

I think his life and the family fortune depended on him becoming Pres. I suspect he flew into Washington on fumes, and borrowed fumes, if not let him prove it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> He is really living off the taxpayers now, no denying he wanted to be fully dependent and now he is. He can fly for free, eat for free, and make his own laws.



Sounds good to me. 'Cept of course that is a CONSEQUENCE for any president. I like his Laws so far though I would add Gaza and the West Bank.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Penny; some things about Trump. I HATED The Apprentice; I loathe his "you're fired" and I was very glad when an Aussie lass won the Miss Universe Pageant. But I really don't give a damn about the personalities. I care about the Policies and frankly Trump's seem fine. I just can't trust the Dems to introduce the policies they run with many of which I don't like.

Greg


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.
> 
> ...


What return for their risky speculative investents did Trump promise them?


----------



## gipper (Feb 9, 2017)

If only the Left media vetted Obama like they do Trump.  The nation wouldn't have had to endure 8 long years of corruption, criminality, and lies.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 9, 2017)

What return for their risky speculative investents did Trump promise them?[/QUOTE]

What do you think? Same stuff he ran on, lies ,  and they loss their shirt, and he pocketed their money. You voted for a  scam artist.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 9, 2017)

gipper said:


> If only the Left media vetted Obama like they do Trump.  The nation wouldn't have had to endure 8 long years of corruption, criminality, and lies.



What corruption , criminality and what lies?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.
> 
> ...



Some IPOs fail. So?


----------



## gipper (Feb 9, 2017)

Penelope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If only the Left media vetted Obama like they do Trump.  The nation wouldn't have had to endure 8 long years of corruption, criminality, and lies.
> ...


By asking that question, you exposed yourself as a left wing hack and a fool.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 9, 2017)

gipper said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Can't list them hey. Nothing to back up your statement.


----------



## theliq (Feb 18, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> ...


Trouble is Greg...he used other peoples money in his Failures....so by your anology sic as long as you are Determined(with others Cash)...that is some how?????O.K to be a FAILURE.!!!!!!!!steve


----------



## theliq (Feb 18, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He is really living off the taxpayers now, no denying he wanted to be fully dependent and now he is. He can fly for free, eat for free, and make his own laws.
> ...


I reckon Dons complete Empire is a Pack of Cards owned due to Loans owed by other people....let's face it,you were sucked in(and will be sucked out) by the Best Ever Snake Oil Salesman...Fact....you will see....steve


----------



## Meister (Feb 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.
> 
> ...


I wonder what caliber gun he used to force those people to invest?  It's the risk and rewards of the stock market.  I'm surprised that this is even an issue with you, other than being a hack.  If laws were broke, I could see your point, if not....it was just a bad investment.  The market is is full of them, can't take the heat?  Best thing to do is get your 1% in the FDIC saving account.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 10, 2017)

Penelope said:


> When the dust finally cleared from the wreckage, in 2005, those who had backed Trump found they’d lost about 90 cents on the dollar. That was when the creditors — again — had to step in and take charge, and force the company through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts lost money every single year that Trump ran it as a public company. Net losses of $13 million in 1995 ballooned to $134 million by 1999, and $191 million in 2004. Not even his chosen accounting firm, Arthur Andersen (of Enron fame), could have hidden all the red ink. In total, from 1995 through 2004, the company booked total losses of $647 million.
> 
> ...


/---- When Libtards try and fail they give up after the first try. They blame someone else and sulk away whimpering NO FAIR NO FAIR.


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 11, 2017)

I read that 4 or 5 of 6 bankruptcies of Trump companies have involved gaming.  Like most other politicians, there some things I agree with him on and some I don't.  About his economic plan, I think he states the truth here about wages being too high.  With labor being nothing more than a commodity our manufacturing base isn't going to make us a "winner", especially if its dependent on tariffs. If we're going to win I'd much rather place my bet on a future built on sciences, medicine and technology. 

​


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2017)

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Just like Romney.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 11, 2017)

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Could be but hey; so far so good. I want to see the conservatives at each others THROATS ripping out carotids until they get what's best for America!!

Greg


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2017)

my2¢ said:


> I read that 4 or 5 of 6 bankruptcies of Trump companies have involved gaming.  Like most other politicians, there some things I agree with him on and some I don't.  About his economic plan, I think he states the truth here about wages being too high.  With labor being nothing more than a commodity our manufacturing base isn't going to make us a "winner", especially if its dependent on tariffs. If we're going to win I'd much rather place my bet on a future built on sciences, medicine and technology.
> 
> ​


He should take a 50% pay cut then


----------



## theliq (Mar 11, 2017)

my2¢ said:


> I read that 4 or 5 of 6 bankruptcies of Trump companies have involved gaming.  Like most other politicians, there some things I agree with him on and some I don't.  About his economic plan, I think he states the truth here about wages being too high.  With labor being nothing more than a commodity our manufacturing base isn't going to make us a "winner", especially if its dependent on tariffs. If we're going to win I'd much rather place my bet on a future built on sciences, medicine and technology.
> 
> ​


He should take a 50% pay cut then


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 12, 2017)

[[/QUOTE]
He should take a 50% pay cut then[/QUOTE]
/--- Since Pres Trump is only taking $1 a year as his presidential salary, you think cutting that to 50 cents would somehow prove something? Seriously?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 12, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> [


He should take a 50% pay cut then[/QUOTE]
/--- Since Pres Trump is only taking $1 a year as his presidential salary, you think cutting that to 50 cents would somehow prove something? Seriously?[/QUOTE]

No I want him to take full pay, as I want him to remember he works for us the median class Americans.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 12, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



They are having a civil war now, conservatives against republicans. I thought no one could be worst than Ryan, but I was wrong, the Freedom Caucus with members like Rand Paul are even worst.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 12, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


/--- Since Pres Trump is only taking $1 a year as his presidential salary, you think cutting that to 50 cents would somehow prove something? Seriously?[/QUOTE]

No I want him to take full pay, as I want him to remember he works for us the median class Americans.[/QUOTE]
/---- So you demand he take a 50% pay cut to prove some idiotic sense of justice, then when you learn he is only taking $1 a year you demand he take the full salary --- FOR WHAT PURPOSE????????   Geeeze - Liberalism is a mental illness.


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



No I want him to take full pay, as I want him to remember he works for us the median class Americans.[/QUOTE]
/---- So you demand he take a 50% pay cut to prove some idiotic sense of justice, then when you learn he is only taking $1 a year you demand he take the full salary --- FOR WHAT PURPOSE????????   Geeeze - Liberalism is a mental illness.[/QUOTE]


Theliq Says
Poor old Cellblock,I was talking about ALL Trumps earnings,he would still be left with a few Billion according to him LOL.....Gee Cellblock...Conservatism is Madness... PERIOD.steve


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 16, 2017)

theliq said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


/---- So you demand he take a 50% pay cut to prove some idiotic sense of justice, then when you learn he is only taking $1 a year you demand he take the full salary --- FOR WHAT PURPOSE????????   Geeeze - Liberalism is a mental illness.[/QUOTE]


Theliq Says
Poor old Cellblock,I was talking about ALL Trumps earnings,he would still be left with a few Billion according to him LOL.....Gee Cellblock...Conservatism is Madness... PERIOD.steve[/QUOTE]
/---- When is the last time you demanded a Liberal to give up 1/2 of their earnings?  Is the fact that he is paying his own way while in the White House completely lost on you?


----------



## chrishaiden66 (Apr 13, 2017)

which are trump disasters ?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 13, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



No I want him to take full pay, as I want him to remember he works for us the median class Americans.[/QUOTE]
/





> ---- So you demand he take a 50% pay cut to prove some idiotic sense of justice, then when you learn he is only taking $1 a year you demand he take the full salary --- FOR WHAT PURPOSE????????   Geeeze - Liberalism is a mental illness.



He is giving it to charities  and now he doesn't have to pay taxes on it. Let him get paid and let him pay his taxes, now its going to cost of taxpayers more.  He is already a huge drain on the taxpayers with his weekly weekends of playing golf.


----------

